# Chanterelle&#039;s in norther IL?



## schroomie (May 9, 2013)

Went out a week ago and found nothing yet. Anybody finding any? This should be the early part of their appearance. Thanks.


----------



## tom cooney (Jul 4, 2013)

I've been lookin not yet found 2 nice chickens last nite near wi border


----------



## murdy (Apr 1, 2013)

I read on some bulletin boards that some were found in southern Illinois, haven't seen anything north though. Haven't had a chance to get out myself, but you'd think with as wet as its been, it would be a banner year.


----------



## jaybo (Oct 18, 2012)

METAL! texted me this week and let me know he found a few. I checked one of my spots near Naperville and didn't find anything yet. This week is going to be hot and dry, so it could be a while before we get any real pickings.


----------



## murdy (Apr 1, 2013)

Good rain last night across northern Illinois!


----------



## schroomie (May 9, 2013)

Sure been an interesting year for mushrooms of all kinds. No chanterelle's yet here in DuPage. Two years ago, they were abundant by now. But the rain and cool weekend should have a say about this. Found a large giant puffball recently-- good while young and firm and have no harmful mimics. Still, nothing beats a chanterelle. I'll be watching.


----------



## murdy (Apr 1, 2013)

Took a walk in the woods tonight in Kendall County. Still pretty dry despite the weekend rains. Didn't find much except 3 old coral mushrooms. Chance for more rain this week, so maybe by the weekend.


----------



## morelseeker (Oct 16, 2012)

Saw your posts about chants. In southern Ohio near Cincinnati I found so many that I just started to ignore them. There would be flush after flush after flush all along the side of a hill. On another hill they were from a ravine at the bottom then the following week on the sides then the next week all around the top. The chants here are getting big now. Check the Oh board. I would sell them for $14.00 a pound but gave up on that idea when a local grocer that sells them for $39.99 a pound wouldn't even buy them for $5.00 a pound. I ate them for three weeks then was tired of them and dried some.


----------



## epernicka (Aug 6, 2013)

Chanterelles in Wood Dale last Sunday (8/6).


----------



## dbowhntr (Apr 15, 2013)

Picked a couple pounds of chants today in Cook county. Some of them didn't even have larvae infestations, lol. Brought home a few oysters, too. No chicken mushrooms or puffballs yet.


----------



## murdy (Apr 1, 2013)

No luck in LaSalle last Saturday (8/3) at one of my favorite spots. Did spot a few non-descript bolettes (I think),


----------

